# You tube app.



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Im not sure where to post this so ill put it here. My you tube app is doing some wierd stuff. Dont know if it came with an update or what. When I xlick on a video it brings up this wierd little screen first that says play or tv que. Then when I play the video it has this little icon, which I think is the chromecast icon, right in the middle of the video the whole time. Does everyone have this know or did I screw something up in settings. I thought it might be something from an update that I have to turn off in settings but couldnt find anything. This is the most annoying thing ever.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------

